# Bait caster



## Dwj4 (Nov 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a combo for sale?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

How much $$$ are you wanting to spend? I have a couple high end stuff that I might part with.

Chad


----------



## Dwj4 (Nov 30, 2011)

75-100


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> How much $$$ are you wanting to spend? I have a couple high end stuff that I might part with.
> 
> ...


What you got Chad


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have a shimano calcutta 100te on a gloomis glx3 the combo new is about $850 I will sell for $300.

Chad


----------



## Dwj4 (Nov 30, 2011)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have a shimano calcutta 100te on a gloomis glx3 the combo new is about $850 I will sell for $300.
> 
> Chad


 can you post pictures


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I will when I get home.


----------



## Dwj4 (Nov 30, 2011)

thank you man.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Here it is. 7' med action G loomis GLX and a Shimano Calcutta TE 100GT. $300.00 and that is a firm price. Sorry that its a little dusty haven't used in a while. Thanks Chad.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got several in the shop. Call me @ 516-2409 if you want to come look.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a quantum PT Energy Inshore that is on a 6'9" medium action American Rodsmith Kayak Special rod. I have 2 of these rigs and they would retail for close to $400 each. I would sell one of these rigs for $175 or both for $325.


----------

